# Super Mario Maker for the Wii U will be delisted next year, online services to shut down



## robman62 (Nov 25, 2020)

Don’t buy digital from Nintendo...I broke this rule with a few switch games hoping it will be different


----------



## tfocosta (Nov 25, 2020)

That's a shame! But what is Nintendo not taking from us? They've decided to wipe out all the stuff we enjoyed in Wii U and 3DS systems. Oh well...


----------



## Nomado (Nov 25, 2020)

So what is the course of action for my WiiU? Should I try to download as much as community created levels?


----------



## tfocosta (Nov 25, 2020)

Nomado said:


> So what is the course of action for my WiiU? Should I try to download as much as community created levels?



You can either try that or create more of your own.


----------



## MiiJack (Nov 25, 2020)

Is the 3ds ver. still alive? Or will it die with that?


----------



## lordelan (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank god there's the DB: https://smmdb.net/

Still I f*cking hate such things.
Not everyone has a hacked console. Games that rely on online functionality are kind of dead if the servers are shut down.
You're not getting "forever" what you bought for 50 bucks back then.
It's more like a paid subscription for 5 years that I paid for.
Don't tell me I can still create my own courses. These games are so great because of the community and their creative levels.
Yes, I can (and I do) play SMM2 instead which is superior in every aspect but that's dying in 5 years as well and I'm glad my Switch has Atmosphère but still the majority of level creators will be gone if the circle of users will be limited to owners of hacked consoles.

*Publishers should release the server application if they decide to kill it and update the game to give users the ability to input an IP.
We will always be able to play Counter Strike because anyone can host a server. That's the way.



Nomado said:



			So what is the course of action for my WiiU? Should I try to download as much as community created levels?
		
Click to expand...

*Since slots for downloading courses are limited your best bet is to hack your Wii U to be able to inject courses anytime from the DB I linked above.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2020)

F*** you nintendo. I'm still playing this game.


----------



## Naendow (Nov 25, 2020)

It's time for a Wii U custom server. :/


----------



## PatrickD85 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hmmm not your best move Nintendo ... not your best move.


----------



## Chary (Nov 25, 2020)

And Nintendo wonders why people hack their consoles so frequently...


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 25, 2020)

Time to download a lot of levels then, I guess.
... and why? I don't think this game is negatively impacting MM2 in any way. Anyway, If this game is shutting down in 2021, My guess is WiiU online as a whole is shutting down in 2022... So if anyone knows how to do that shit, it's time for a custom server.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Nov 25, 2020)

Bought it digitally.  This sucks. It reminds me of Mario vs DK Tipping Stars.
Many great (Nintendo made!) levels were gone and I hadn´t played them yet.
In order to unlock all items (for the map editor) the community rushed to make "automatic win" levels and I also did so. But after the shutdown I could no longer delete these pointless levels (and they take up slots)!


----------



## loler55 (Nov 25, 2020)

Nintendo deleted all My 100 level deleted My 5000 Stars since then i waiting for Server shut down
Now i now thats all My hard Work died anyway
Have buyed mariomaker 2 and online description only for Play a few days ....
After playing IT a while without Stars  i learned that mariomaker 2 become boring fast ...
Without Miiverse without Stars it dient make fun 

Hope Mario maker 3 Go to the roots otherwise i dont now If i would buy it


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (Nov 25, 2020)

Nintendo sold Super Mario Maker for 3DS with basically no online functionality, and didn't see any problem with that; why the hell is Wii U different then?

They better stop with this bullshit attitude of "you have a limited time to buy our game", I still can't believe Super Mario 3D All Stars is time-exclusive.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Nov 25, 2020)

nintendo has been really anti consumer recently


----------



## loler55 (Nov 25, 2020)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> nintendo has been really anti consumer recently


Cant get These Mario Pins in germany ist really anti consumer


----------



## raxadian (Nov 25, 2020)

So the Wii U dies a year later than the 3DS then? Pokemon services for the 3DS died this year.  

Ah well, Mario Maker 2 is better, a shame for all those fan made levels.


----------



## MochaMilk (Nov 25, 2020)

As a gamer who struggles to afford the latest gaming consoles a lot of the time, I found it pleasant that I could at least play something similar to the new titles out there, as well as functional. Nice to see Nintendo taking away yet another nice thing from their fans...
What a bummer, are they going to discontinue the original Splatoon next? Or the original Mario Kart 8? This company has been a complete dumpster fire of a mess these last few months...


----------



## tfocosta (Nov 25, 2020)

lordelan said:


> Thank god there's the DB: https://smmdb.net/
> 
> Still I f*cking hate such things.
> Not everyone has a hacked console. Games that rely on online functionality are kind of dead if the servers are shut down.
> ...



Thanks for sharing the DB. It's great to know that this exists and it's still running. Nowadays, we don't buy full games like we used to do back in the day before online gaming in consoles. What Nintendo is doing is such a bad thing in terms of customer service and support. They are letting their customers down. If they offered a service (in this case a server) few years ago that still has a lot of users interested today, it shouldn't matter how old it is, this on its own is supposed to be enough to keep that server alive. Same applies for the eShop, that could still give them a lot of money and would have low maintenance from their part. 

It would be like buying a car - let's say a Mercedes-Benz - and stop having access to maintenance/repair assistance from Mercedes-Benz as the brand just because you own a car from the 80's that still works well and that you want to keep. It's disappointing and unfair.


----------



## MichaelShawJr (Nov 25, 2020)

I can understand why people are upset, but from a business point of view it makes sense. Wii U has free online, and Mario Maker is an expensive game to run online because they need server storage to store all the custom levels. For those of you saying Mario Maker 2 will also be killed in 5 years, it's not as likely because they are receiving money for online memberships, so it's not a complete loss of money for Nintendo. Nintendo is not making any money anymore on Mario Maker 1, so the servers would have to shut down at some point.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 25, 2020)

robman62 said:


> Don’t buy digital from Nintendo...I broke this rule with a few switch games hoping it will be different


THE GAME might be delisted, but u can always re-downloaded the game from purchase/history lists.


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Nov 25, 2020)

leon315 said:


> THE GAME might be delisted, but u can always re-downloaded the game from purchase/history lists.



unless they shut down the servers/eShop as well

luckily Wii U is easily moddable


----------



## MochaMilk (Nov 25, 2020)

This feels like it could be the start of Nintendo trying to close off alternatives to sequels so that you have to pay for a subscription to have full functionality for certain games. I dearly hope that I'm wrong. It just feels like a Nintendo thing to do lol


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 25, 2020)

robman62 said:


> Don’t buy digital from Nintendo...I broke this rule with a few switch games hoping it will be different


Why not?  I bought the original years ago digitally and it still works like a charm.  When these online services go down, it will affect both the digital and physical versions of this game, so why is this a cautionary tale against buying digitally exactly?


----------



## raxadian (Nov 25, 2020)

MiiJack said:


> Is the 3ds ver. still alive? Or will it die with that?



It needs a new hack, the one we have doesn't work with the latest version.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 25, 2020)

They just keep giving me more reasons to pirate their games. A real shame, I know 

I'll get third party games, but I'm not buying first party games so yeah, Nintendo's not getting squat


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 25, 2020)

like no one saw this coming


----------



## godreborn (Nov 25, 2020)

I bought the game a long time ago, but I have yet to play it.  lol  I have the sequel on the switch, and I've yet to play that either.  I wanted the game, but I don't know how I feel about all the kaizo levels.  sometimes those are simply unfun, more frustrating than anything else.


----------



## TehCupcakes (Nov 25, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> robman62 said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t buy digital from Nintendo...I broke this rule with a few switch games hoping it will be different
> ...


Came to say the same. Being delisted doesn't prevent you from downloading it if you purchased it; it's comparable to stopping physical distribution.

The reason they are delisting it is undoubtedly because they realize that once the online servers are shutdown, the game loses the majority of its value (which is downloading courses.) Thus, consumers would feel cheated if they bought the game only to find out it is crippled.

It's more like don't buy a game that depends on online and expect it to last forever. And this isn't unique to Nintendo. Every online game reaches a point where it no longer has enough of a userbase to justify continuing to support it from a business perspective.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 25, 2020)

the servers were never going to be around forever and i think its better they delist the game instead of people buying it only to find out the servers are gone


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 25, 2020)

Ah that's cool  I've done downloaded everything already still. It's a shame for those who hasn't yet...


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 25, 2020)

Nomado said:


> So what is the course of action for my WiiU? Should I try to download as much as community created levels?





tfocosta said:


> You can either try that or create more of your own.


you two do realise that the courses that are already online will continue to stay online right? the courses that are on the service now will essentially be frozen in time from that point on, not outright deleted.

on a side note, I do find it interesting how they are opting to delist the wii u version entirely but leave the 3ds version...they very well could have just added a disclaimer to the eshop page


----------



## limpbiz411 (Nov 25, 2020)

i like mm1 more than mm2, the costumes where awesome. It's the only game i digitally purchased on my wii u. Thanks Nintendo, all good things have to end eventually right? I'm starting to not like Nintendo more and more as the years go on. I'm starting to realize they really don't care about their customers at all.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 25, 2020)

misreading and irony aside
I do find it interesting how they aren't removing the 3ds version...they don't even mention it? you would think they would mention it given the fact that it pulls stages from it for the 100 mario challenge...


----------



## JiggleWinks56 (Nov 25, 2020)

First there trying to kill Melee, now there killing Mario Maker. Why Nintendo.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 25, 2020)

That's why I hate online. When game had online become worthless then it is useless. Not worth.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Nov 25, 2020)

I wonder how much actual overhead there is in keeping these things online... as in, not some suit saying "but we are _wasting _10k dollars a month (out of our billions) in supporting older systems!". Must be negligible.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 25, 2020)

@Chary surprised you didn't point out the importance of how March the 31st is a terrible day for Mario fans.

On that day, Super Mario 3D All-Stars will no longer be sold physically or digitally; Super Mario Bros. 35's getting booted off the Switch eShop; the new Super Mario Game & Watch system will no longer be available to buy; and now poor old Super Mario Maker's having its online services shut down.


----------



## Kwyjor (Nov 25, 2020)

Nomado said:


> Should I try to download as much as community created levels?





lordelan said:


> Games that rely on online functionality are kind of dead if the servers are shut down.





coon-strudel said:


> I found it pleasant that I could at least play something similar to the new titles out there, as well as functional.



Ayoye...



jt_1258 said:


> you two do realise that the courses that are already online will continue to stay online right? the courses that are on the service now will essentially be frozen in time from that point on, not outright deleted.


Thank goodness _someone_ bothered to read the freakin' post.  


Chary said:


> *It will still be possible to play courses uploaded before the service discontinuation.*


The headline is kind of misleading.




MichaelShawJr said:


> Mario Maker is an expensive game to run online because they need server storage to store all the custom levels.


The amount of storage space required is probably insignificant. I expect the bigger issue is that someone needs to keep moderating new content.

Really, the majority of users probably weren't interested in uploading their own levels anyway, and most people working on quality new content have probably already moved over to SMM2.

It's probably more fun to watch Ryukahr play than it is to actually play the levels anyway.


----------



## HideoKojima (Nov 25, 2020)

Always buy phisical games.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 25, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> on a side note, I do find it interesting how they are opting to delist the wii u version entirely but leave the 3ds version...they very well could have just added a disclaimer to the eshop page


Its because they are removing features from the game. In a good few countries it becomes illegal to remove features and still sell the game. The 3ds version doesn't have anything removed from it that it had when it first came out. Remember that Sony got sued by a number of people when they removed the ability to install Linux on the PS3 many years ago.


----------



## geoGolem (Nov 25, 2020)

Mario Maker 2 is much better, but it woulda been nice if there was some kind of upgrade path to migrate original Mario Maker account stuff into Mario Maker 2 accounts... Also the costumes and event courses... too bad they werent still available in 2 somehow..


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 25, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Its because they are removing features from the game. In a good few countries it becomes illegal to remove features and still sell the game. The 3ds version doesn't have anything removed from it that it had when it first came out. Remember that Sony got sued by a number of people when they removed the ability to install Linux on the PS3 many years ago.


ahh, I'm not to in touch with non us legal stuff so I guess fair point. on one hand they could repackage/brand it as being what it will be after the service goes down of just being a super mario player...basically what the 3ds game is...on the other hand that would actually involve some level of effort for a dead system

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> @Chary surprised you didn't point out the importance of how March the 31st is a terrible day for Mario fans.
> 
> On that day, Super Mario 3D All-Stars will no longer be sold physically or digitally; Super Mario Bros. 35's getting booted off the Switch eShop; the new Super Mario Game & Watch system will no longer be available to buy; and now poor old Super Mario Maker's having its online services shut down.


good grief...that really is doomsday...gotta wonder why they are tieing so much to one day :/


----------



## whateverg1012 (Nov 25, 2020)

I see you Nintendo, slowly removing all the evidence that the Wii U ever existed.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 25, 2020)

Okay. I'd rather they offer some sort of alternative instead of saying "sorry, you're SOL"... But, this isn't a surprise move. With MM2 on their newest hardware, you really should have seen this coming. I feel they're trying to get people to shift into the Switch rather than stay on the WiiU.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 25, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> ahh, I'm not to in touch with non us legal stuff so I guess fair point. on one hand they could repackage/brand it as being what it will be after the service goes down of just being a super mario player...basically what the 3ds game is...on the other hand that would actually involve some level of effort for a dead system
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It's the end of the financial year so I guess it's something to do with that.


----------



## huma_dawii (Nov 25, 2020)

Waiting for Pretendo to take over....


----------



## simbin (Nov 25, 2020)

wtf how will it be playable, unless you can download and store all the online maps?


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 25, 2020)

simbin said:


> wtf how will it be playable, unless you can download and store all the online maps?


simple, you just play them...why won't people read that the levels that are still on the servers will remain available to play after the disable uploading of levels and the book mark page


----------



## Karones (Nov 25, 2020)

Half of nintendo will shut down on march 31st


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't think people _get_ that the whole online service isn't going down? It's essentially just going read-only. Which, for a game on a dead system, doesn't seem like the end of the world. I can't imagine many people are still uploading courses. In which regard, the 3DS version should be fine too.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 25, 2020)

now watch them attack custom servers (that only results cause official goes offline) i know nothing last forever but attacking custom servers would be the final nail in nintendo's coffin (btw thought there was a dmca provision protecting custom servers if a) no copyrighted code is used and b) the official servers go offline


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 25, 2020)

I really don't want to hate Nintendo. But they still someone do it, they manage.


----------



## retrospect (Nov 25, 2020)

Ev1lbl0w said:


> I still can't believe Super Mario 3D All Stars is time-exclusive.



3D All Stars might be "time exclusive" but Nintendo has history with "time exclusive" digital content - just like with Lost Levels on Wii, they'll no-doubt make it available again in the future, with no explanation whatsoever. Even if they don't, I'm sure the three games will be available separately.

Imo 3D All Stars is a BS release because it only includes 3 of the 4 games it should include.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 25, 2020)

yi-i-i-i-ikes.


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 25, 2020)

robman62 said:


> Don’t buy digital from Nintendo...I broke this rule with a few switch games hoping it will be different


Buying it digital or physical doesn't change anything. If you bought it digital, you still can download the game even if it's unlisted.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 26, 2020)

retrospect said:


> Imo 3D All Stars is a BS release because it only includes 3 of the 4 games it should include.



Yeah I agree, 3D Land should have been in there


----------



## lordelan (Nov 26, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Thank goodness _someone_ bothered to read the freakin' post.


Don't worry, I did.
I hope u are aware, that Nintendo is always keeping only a few levels online at the same time?
Mine for example always got deleated after a few month. That was a fact from the very beginning.
Also still the online functionality is taken away, even if there's still 10000 levels "frozen" in the cloud. That's not the point. Especially not in general.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 26, 2020)

What are you all over reacting for? are you all really uploading courses actively still despite the player base for the game being dead?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 26, 2020)

robman62 said:


> Don’t buy digital from Nintendo...I broke this rule with a few switch games hoping it will be different



Or buy it now, and be able to download it in the future. Isn't that how it works with de-listed games one's purchased before said de-listing occurs? Like, I can still install MK9 to my PC in spite of it being de-listed on Steam.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 26, 2020)

Another good reason for me to don't like digital only games. (Yes, I know it was released as a physical game, actually I own a copy of it).


----------



## console (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow! That's sad news. That's why I never trust digital from shop on any consoles like Nintendo, Sony, etc. Physical copies of games are solid and not to worry about future when company kill servers off that affect digital only. We learn that digital games are trash means we can't get our digital games back. Avoid digital now and in the future. Digital is true death means can't come back again anymore. RIP digital.

We can resell our physical copies of games to young people to make money when we finish beat all games before we get older (health problems come up later).

I'm old school game fans always stick with physical copies of games only. I glad with my non-digital games on my all Nintendo and PS4.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 26, 2020)

console said:


> Wow! That's sad news. That's why I never trust digital from shop on any consoles like Nintendo, Sony, etc. Physical copies of games are solid and not to worry about future when company kill servers off that affect digital only. We learn that digital games are trash means we can't get our digital games back. Avoid digital now and in the future. Digital is true death means can't come back again anymore. RIP digital.
> 
> We can resell our physical copies of games to young people to make money when we finish beat all games before we get older (health problems come up later).
> 
> I'm old school game fans always stick with physical copies of games only. I glad with my non-digital games on my all Nintendo and PS4.



In a perfect world, physical copies would still be the standard. With the full, complete package. No Day 1 patch, adding in, like, 20+ characters/stages/optional story content via DLC, etc..

Unfortunately, the world you and I inhabit is imperfect.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Nov 26, 2020)

lordelan said:


> Thank god there's the DB: https://smmdb.net/
> 
> Still I f*cking hate such things.
> Not everyone has a hacked console. Games that rely on online functionality are kind of dead if the servers are shut down.
> ...



This is the real issue with games as a service. I can go along with not owning what you have bought, only owning a license to access, but only if I can actually use that license.

There'll be differing opinions, but I feel if a product is sold with online as a big contributing factor to the experience,  contingencies should be made to allow customers to continue using this.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Nov 26, 2020)

March 31st is now officially the date the world ends.


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 26, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I do find it interesting how they aren't removing the 3ds version...they don't even mention it?


On the 3DS the course upload was never possible anyway and the bookmark website didn't exist there either.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 26, 2020)

PatrickD85 said:


> Hmmm not your best move Nintendo ... not your best move.



"go fuck yourself and buy the switch version" - Nintendo


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 26, 2020)

I got a wii u recently, lets just hope someone manages to set up a private server...


----------



## Kwyjor (Nov 26, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> I got a wii u recently, lets just hope someone manages to set up a private server...


If I'm not mistaken, there are already homebrew tools that allow you to download courses independently of Nintendo's servers.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Nov 26, 2020)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> "go fuck yourself and buy the switch version" - Nintendo


Well more less ... but I cant imagine this is really hurting them in keeping it available.They just dont seem to want to ... which is a damn right shame.


----------



## MichaelShawJr (Nov 26, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Bought it digitally.  This sucks. It reminds me of Mario vs DK Tipping Stars.
> Many great (Nintendo made!) levels were gone and I hadn´t played them yet.
> In order to unlock all items (for the map editor) the community rushed to make "automatic win" levels and I also did so. But after the shutdown I could no longer delete these pointless levels (and they take up slots)!


If you bought it digitally you can still redownload the game if you need to. They just aren't going to allow anyone new to purchase digitally



MiiJack said:


> Is the 3ds ver. still alive? Or will it die with that?


The 3DS version doesn't have online servers. All you can do is make levels and trade with people locally in the same room as you


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 26, 2020)

MichaelShawJr said:


> If you bought it digitally you can still redownload the game if you need to. They just aren't going to allow anyone new to purchase digitally
> 
> 
> The 3DS version doesn't have online servers. All you can do is make levels and trade with people locally in the same room as you


yes it does have online servers...the wii u's servers to be precise '_>' ya...kinda weird since you can only play them in 100 mario challenge...but I had no wii u and ended up buying mm3ds anyway at that time


----------



## godreborn (Nov 26, 2020)

I wouldn't be too worried about it being delisted if you bought it digitally.  tickets remain on the system, even if you format it.  I checked with NUS with wii content.  the content is still there to download, but downloading the ticket causes a 404 error, so as long as you bought it beforehand, you should be okay.  I don't know what to do if your system dies or something though.  then, it could be a problem unless Nintendo can transfer over content ownership.


----------



## kumikochan (Nov 26, 2020)

Funny how servers for xbox live games are still up , way way older as compared to mario maker. I still don't get why everyone keeps defending Nintendo so much when they're basically the most anti consumer out of all 3


----------



## Tony_93 (Nov 26, 2020)

Remember that the WiiU is the same gen as PS4/XBOX1? Remember when Nintendo also shut down the whole Wii shop permanently? Remember that PS3/360 digital storefronts are still online to this day? Nintendo makes so much profit yet screw their customers on a daily basis so hard. I modded my 3ds but still bought games for it. I got no regrets going full pirate on switch!


----------



## fvig2001 (Nov 26, 2020)

Well on the bright side, it lasted longer than Mario 3D All Stars (assuming Nintendo was actually serious about it, which I doubt). I probably should play the game again on my Wii U but I am still trying to justify that I bought Mario Maker 2 a few days ago.


----------



## raxadian (Nov 27, 2020)

coon-strudel said:


> As a gamer who struggles to afford the latest gaming consoles a lot of the time, I found it pleasant that I could at least play something similar to the new titles out there, as well as functional. Nice to see Nintendo taking away yet another nice thing from their fans...
> What a bummer, are they going to discontinue the original Splatoon next? Or the original Mario Kart 8? This company has been a complete dumpster fire of a mess these last few months...



You may want to hack your Wii U then. 

Retroarch can turn the Wii U into a machine that can run q whole lot of games from older machines.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

Same old song. This is the problem with games that rely on servers.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)

robman62 said:


> Don’t buy digital from Nintendo...I broke this rule with a few switch games hoping it will be different


its delisted, not removed, meaning  you'll still be able to download the game if previously purchased, buying physical makes no difference here as online is shut down no matter what


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Same old song. This is the problem with games that rely on servers.


And even those that don´t are often very different from the final product. Take Smash Wii U, for instance. If you can´t download the DLC...


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 27, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> And even those that don´t are often very different from the final product. Take Smash Wii U, for instance. If you can´t download the DLC...


I'd say that's more so being able to download the updates as a whole considering the dlc just acts as a key and everyone gets the data for the dlc regardless for wireless multiplayer purposes...but I guess that reinforces the point given the various balance patches overtime.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 27, 2020)

That sucks. I know Super Mario Maker 2 is pretty much better in every way, but it patched a lot of "exploits" people were using to make interesting stages in the original. Additionally, there is no way to port over stages you created in the original to the sequel, short of manually recreating them from scratch (and a lot of them simply aren't possible in 2, thanks to abusing certain quirks that only exist in the original)
That means a lot of great stages are going to be lost forever.

I am surprised they would shut down the online services for a specific game, rather than just shutting down Nintendo Network altogether, which I think most of us expect they are going to do within a couple of years anyway. I guess Mario Maker is one of the few Nintendo games that are not P2P (since hosting all those stages takes server space and bandwidth), and there are just not enough active players to justify keeping all of that up. Still... 

Would've been nice if Nintendo leveraged the NNID linkage to My Nintendo to allow people to transfer their uploaded stages over to 2.


----------



## Chewy_Cooking (Nov 27, 2020)

I wonder, does this apply to Splatoon too?


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 27, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That sucks. I know Super Mario Maker 2 is pretty much better in every way, but it patched a lot of "exploits" people were using to make interesting stages in the original. Additionally, there is no way to port over stages you created in the original to the sequel, short of manually recreating them from scratch (and a lot of them simply aren't possible in 2, thanks to abusing certain quirks that only exist in the original)
> That means a lot of great stages are going to be lost forever.
> 
> I am surprised they would shut down the online services for a specific game, rather than just shutting down Nintendo Network altogether, which I think most of us expect they are going to do within a couple of years anyway. I guess Mario Maker is one of the few Nintendo games that are not P2P (since hosting all those stages takes server space and bandwidth), and there are just not enough active players to justify keeping all of that up. Still...
> ...


clearly space isn't a concern to them. that's the odd part considering the levels will remain online and downloadable after march 31st when they disable uploading and the book mark page and stuff go down making it just super mario player


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Nov 27, 2020)

Downloadable when uploading is disabled? What do you mean?


----------



## Kolina2901 (Nov 27, 2020)

Seems like a good time to ask, does hacking a Wii U still require a DS Game? Cause if the Eshop goes offline for the Wii U then that's gonna be a rough time.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 28, 2020)

Kolina2901 said:


> Seems like a good time to ask, does hacking a Wii U still require a DS Game? Cause if the Eshop goes offline for the Wii U then that's gonna be a rough time.



no, indexiine exists.  I just know of its existence (have no experience with it), but afaik, cbhc is still the only way to coldboot into cfw.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I don't think it's possible to load indexiine at boot up (it's a hack to the browser), and I don't believe applets are usable at boot unlike games or the home menu.


----------



## Kolina2901 (Nov 28, 2020)

godreborn said:


> no, indexiine exists.  I just know of its existence (have no experience with it), but afaik, cbhc is still the only way to coldboot into cfw.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I don't think it's possible to load indexiine at boot up (it's a hack to the browser), and I don't believe applets are usable at boot unlike games or the home menu.



I use a PS3 and that doesn't have any coldbooting as far as I'm aware, so that requires the browser as well, so I don't mind if it's not possible to coldboot, just being able to hack the Wii U period even after online shutdown is best.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 28, 2020)

then, yes, it's possible.  don't worry.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Nov 28, 2020)

Aww... and I was considering getting this title for my Wii U. Oh, well; it'll still be fun, but not as.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2020)

For those wondering about the future of Nintendo Network there's a project already created for when it shuts down:
https://pretendo.network/
DEMO:


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 28, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Downloadable when uploading is disabled? What do you mean?


as in you can still view, download, and play courses despite no longer being able to upload new courses.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 28, 2020)

Wait, does delisting mean it's just gone and you won't be able to redownload it if you already own it?
On platforms such as Steam and Google Play, you can still download things you already own if they're delisted. With some exceptions.
It makes total sense to delist it so people don't purchase it expecting the full experience and feel ripped off when they realize it's been crippled of course. Removing access for existing owners to re-download it would be bad though.


jt_1258 said:


> clearly space isn't a concern to them. that's the odd part considering the levels will remain online and downloadable after march 31st when they disable uploading and the book mark page and stuff go down making it just super mario player


Oh... I didn't realize that. Welp, I have no clue why then.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 28, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Wait, does delisting mean it's just gone and you won't be able to redownload it if you already own it?
> On platforms such as Steam and Google Play, you can still download things you already own if they're delisted. With some exceptions.
> It makes total sense to delist it so people don't purchase it expecting the full experience and feel ripped off when they realize it's been crippled of course. Removing access for existing owners to re-download it would be bad though.
> 
> Oh... I didn't realize that. Welp, I have no clue why then.


I don't believe so.  It just can't be bought.  Wii u tickets will still remain even after a format.  The only way I know of to remove them is manually.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 28, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Wait, does delisting mean it's just gone and you won't be able to redownload it if you already own it?
> On platforms such as Steam and Google Play, you can still download things you already own if they're delisted. With some exceptions.
> It makes total sense to delist it so people don't purchase it expecting the full experience and feel ripped off when they realize it's been crippled of course. Removing access for existing owners to re-download it would be bad though.
> 
> Oh... I didn't realize that. Welp, I have no clue why then.


yes, you can download it after it's delisted...people, this all isn't nowhere near as bad as it sounds at face value


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 28, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I don't believe so.  It just can't be bought.  Wii u tickets will still remain even after a format.  The only way I know of to remove them is manually.


Yeah, I just wonder if de-listing means deleting the files from the shop servers. But probably not.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 28, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Yeah, I just wonder if de-listing means deleting the files from the shop servers. But probably not.


Well, I tried downloading wii content after that shop was shutdown.  The content is still there, but the ticket gave me a 404 error.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 28, 2020)

godreborn said:


> Well, I tried downloading wii content after that shop was shutdown.  The content is still there, but the ticket gave me a 404 error.


as far as I understand the wii shop shutdown was a literal server take down


----------



## godreborn (Nov 28, 2020)

This is with nus, so decrypting content or creating a wad no longer works, because it requires the ticket.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I know the ticket is downloaded first right when you click purchase with the wii u (probably wii and switch as well) as it will decrypt the content during the "install" process.  if the system finds the ticket, it will not be redownloaded.  that is the purpose of my fake ticket tutorial.  if the ticket is fake or real, it doesn't matter, because the system will assume that it's correct.  if it's fake, it will error immediately at install unless you have sig patches installed.  since the system doesn't delete tickets, the 404 error I was getting with the wii is probably moot.  it won't error with the ticket already on the system, and it will install.


----------



## Kwyjor (Nov 28, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I am surprised they would shut down the online services for a specific game


I expect the issue is that some poor soul has to sit there and moderate all the content that gets uploaded – making sure that people aren't uploading levels with genitals or political messages made out of bricks, and so on.

... On that note, are the servers for LittleBigPlanet still operating?  (I wonder how they handle it?)


----------



## Ampersound (Nov 29, 2020)

It will be like many other Nintendo titles too. If the community around the game is large enough, they will work on restoring/enhancing functionality. Like N64 and Gamecube netplay, Mario Kart DS Custom Servers etc.


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 29, 2020)

All online services will die in a period of time. It makes me wonder 20 years from now how will you update a PS4 game if the online server is down


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2020)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> nintendo has been really anti consumer recently


They’ve been anti consumer for a while


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Nov 30, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> All online services will die in a period of time. It makes me wonder 20 years from now how will you update a PS4 game if the online server is down


by then the latest ps4 firmware would have been completely hacked and the pkg for games and updates would have been preserved online


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 30, 2020)

Wouldnt surprise me if all Wii U online games get this treatment. The multiplayer is free so ofc they gonna yeet it the moment the playerbase sinks. Now if they did that to a Switch title, THAT would be scummy asf. since we're actually paying for their shitty online this time around.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Wouldnt surprise me if all Wii U online games get this treatment. The multiplayer is free so ofc they gonna yeet it the moment the playerbase sinks. Now if they did that to a Switch title, THAT would be scummy asf. since we're actually paying for their shitty online this time around.


Wait, what are you even talking about. they didn’t take down the online service for mario maker. theyre just preventing new stages from being uploaded, all previous stages are going to still be available...


----------



## JohnnyShanley (Feb 25, 2021)

too scared if the 100 Mario challenge will shut down as well


----------



## Valwinz (Feb 25, 2021)

The all Digital Future


----------



## raxadian (Feb 25, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> The all Digital Future



At least there isca sequel instead of the Mario Maker series being completely dead.

Now if people made new hacks for the 3DS game...


----------

